# Help with GTI Model 6000 GDV



## stosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Having problem with propane gas fireplace.
- Takes at least 5 minutes after igniting/starting pilot light before I am able to turn control knob counter clockwise.
- Start big flames by using on/off switch (bottom left). Works OK at this point. BTW there is what looks like a wall off/on switch under shelf (don't know what it does). Also have a remote control box and remote control that used to work last year but not working now. I hear click when I depress remote control and see red led turn on when clicked.
- Fireplace stays on for about an hour or so (didnt time or capture multiple tests) and then big flames and pilot flame just quit.
- Turn control off and then restart pilot but can't turn control counter clockwise. Waited around an hour before trying
- Shut control off (clockwise) over night and it works ok the next day until it shuts off again.


----------



## stosh (Feb 2, 2020)

An update - started after being shut down for a long time
Operated fine for 4 1/2 hours before it ran out of gas - did not shut down like it did at least twice before

Any ideas what the problem is


----------

